# Film Suchmaschine, die Zusammenarbeiten von Schauspielern/Regisseuren findet



## cuthbert (19. Januar 2012)

Gibt es eine Suchmaschine, wo man die Namen mehrerer Schauspieler/Regisseure oder sonstigen Film Crew Mitarbeitern eingeben kann und dann eine Liste von Filmen ausgegeben bekommt, wo alle (oder zumindest mehrere) gemeinsam mit gearbeitet haben?

Ich suche jetzt nach nichts spezifischen, aber so eine Funktion wäre doch nett und ist mit den Daten aus imdb auch sehr leicht zu ermöglichen. Deshalb hab ich mich gewundert, dass imdb das nicht von Haus aus kann.

Kennt ihr so was zufällig?


----------



## MonGoLo (19. Januar 2012)

yepp - Movies | Movie Trailers | Reviews - Rotten Tomatoes


----------



## cuthbert (19. Januar 2012)

Hm ich hab da jetzt probehalber mal "van damme lundgren" eingeben und hätte z.B. Universal Soldiers als Ergebnis erwartet. Ich weiß, es ist kein guter Film, aber ein Beispiel, das mir eingefallen ist^^. 

Leider gabs keinen Treffer, oder muss man eine bestimmte Such-Syntax berücksichtigen?


----------

